# interior lights



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

my overhead light dosnt work when either door is open.
but it works when the headlight switch is turned.
any ideas?
thanks as always


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bad door switches...or bad door switch grounds....or bad connection at the junctionbetween the fuse box and the door switches.......the wires SHOULD be orange and tan (almost white)..........................


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Uncle E
:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

most welcome.....report the cure for the "data bank" !!!!:cheers E


----------

